
Twitter account proves mathematical theorems in 140 characters or less - jnazario
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/04/02/new-twitter-account-proves-mathematical-theorems-in-140-characters-or-less-is-brilliant/
======
superprime
One of my favorite tweets is by Ed Felten:

"If n > 2, then a^n + b^n does not equal c^n. I have discovered a truly
marvellous proof of this, which this tweet is too small to contain."[1]

[1] <https://twitter.com/edfelten/statuses/1806515554>

------
ColinWright
I've seen that @TinyProof tends to use multiple tweets to prove a single
result, whereas @ProofInATweet tried to get the whole thing in a single tweet.
Both are difficult challenges, and both have limited use.

Interesting idea, though.

